# [XEN] Probleme de PAE

## floc_12

Bonjour,

Suite à une mise à jour de mon noyau xen, je me retrouve face à cette erreur dès le démarrage :

 *Quote:*   

> > (XEN) Xen kernel: 32-bit, PAE, lsb
> 
> > (XEN) Dom0 kernel: 32-bit,  lsb, paddr 0x100000 -> 0x664000
> 
> > (XEN) Mismatch between Xen and DOM0 kernel

 

Dans mon package.use, xen est bien compilé sans le PAE :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sys-kernel/xen-sources  -build symlink hardened
> 
> app-emulation/xen  -hardened custom-cflags -debug -pae
> ...

 

ainsi que dans mon make.conf :

 *Quote:*   

> USE="gtk gnome hal avahi -qt3 -qt4 -kde -arts dvd dvdr acpi alsa cdr java jpeg divx xvid mpeg mp3 ogg ncurses opengl pdf png vorbis bzip2 X zlib usb cd tiff xinerama samba nvidia madwifi "

 

J'ai essaye de recompiler app-emulation/xen avec le PAE, mais cela n'y change rien.

Dois je recompiler tout le noyau en ajoutant -pae dans mon make.conf, et/ou y a til une option a rajouter dans le make menuconfig ?

Merci.

cc

----------

## dapsaille

Tu as le kernel xen en pae et le dom0 sans pae ...

 Soit tu le virres du xen soit tu le rajoutes au dom0 ..

 au choix :p

----------

## Oupsman

Moi je dirais que tu cherches à démarrer le DOm0 à la place de XEN. Non ce n'est pas la même chose. 

Peux tu nous copier la ligne du menu.lst correspondante stéplé ?

----------

## floc_12

Bonjour,

et merci pour votre aide.

Voici mon grub :

 *Quote:*   

> livecd grub # cat menu.lst
> 
> default 0
> 
> timeout 30
> ...

 

Suite à la maj, je n'ai pas recompilé le noyau, et tout marchait très bien. Ma maj aurait elle pu modifier les fichiers de démarrage ?

Merci.

cc

----------

## Oupsman

Pour activer le PAE, ce n'est pas dans le make.conf qu'il faut toucher quelque chose, mais activer le support Bigmem jusqu'à 64 Go (je me souviens plus de l'option exacte et j'ai une gentoo 64 bits)

----------

## floc_12

N'ayant que 2Go de RAM, je pense que je n'ai aucun utilité à activer ce support côte kernel. Ne puis je pas tout simplement la désactiver coté application ?

J'ai essaye de compiler cette derniere sans le PEA, mais ca ne marche pas.

 *Quote:*   

> app-emulation/xen -hardened custom-cflags -debug -pae 

 

Merci.

cc

----------

## Oupsman

 *floc_12 wrote:*   

> N'ayant que 2Go de RAM, je pense que je n'ai aucun utilité à activer ce support côte kernel. Ne puis je pas tout simplement la désactiver coté application ?
> 
> J'ai essaye de compiler cette derniere sans le PEA, mais ca ne marche pas.
> 
>  *Quote:*   app-emulation/xen -hardened custom-cflags -debug -pae  
> ...

 

il y'a un bug ouvert à ce sujet là  :Arrow:  https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=236430

----------

## floc_12

Ah oui, ok, merci du lien. Donc si je comprends bien, il n'y as pas de solution pour le moment, a l'exception d'activer le PAE du kernel dans mon cas.

Bon, eh bien merci, je pars à la traque de l'option.

A++

----------

## floc_12

re,

Bon, c'est encore moi avec des besoins en conseils.

J'ai un peu regardé ce qui se présentait dans mon make menuconfig, et j'ai trouvé quelques options en rapport à la mémoire (dans la partie Processor type & features), mais je ne sais pas trop quoi mettre :

1. L'option High Memory Support est à 4GB -> OK (je pense),

2. L'option  Allocate 3rd-level pagetables from highmem n'est pas activée, mais apparement, cela n'est nécessaire que pour plusieurs proc,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> L'option « Allocate 3rd-level pagetables from highmem », permet de placer les structures de données du gestionnaire de mémoire virtuelle en mémoire haute. Ces structures ayant une taille proportionnelle à la quantité de mémoire effectivement installée, cette option permet d'éviter qu'elles ne saturent la mémoire basse. La réponse recommandée pour cette option est 'Y' si vous vous trouvez dans ce cas de configuration. 
> 
> 

 

3. L'option Physical address where the kernel is loaded  est à (0x100000) 

Mais je ne trouve pas d'option PAE (Physical Adress Extension)

Merci

----------

## floc_12

Salut,

C'est re-moi,

Bon, ben finalement, j'ai contourné le problème en masquant la v3.3.0 de xen, et en retournant sur la 3.2.1.

Merci a tous.

Bonne soirée.

cc

----------

## kwenspc

Petit mot à part, si vous avez le temps: testez KVM. C'est assez bluffant. 

Je dis pas qu'il faille jeter Xen, si vous le préférez ou si il vous semble mieux répondre à vos besoin ok. 

Mais personnellement j'ai passé touts le labo de Xen vers KVM.

----------

